# Sold used car by (luxury) main dealership that has previously been in an accident..



## mjki2cp2 (May 27, 2012)

The title says it all.

A few weeks ago I purchased a premium luxury sports car from a main dealer. I was given a two year warranty, the dealer subjected the car to its so called "100+ point" checks.. it was a slightly used model that pretty much looked like the day it came out of the dealershp for the first time.

I was assured that the car had never been in any accident, I was even escorted to the managers office who ran a VIN check on the police database in front of me to show me that the car was clear..

While driving the car to Dubai I noticed a creaking noise from the right hand side, which made me very suspicious.. I then took a picture of the VIN on the door still and ran the police check myself again... low and behold side accident precisely where the creaking noise was coming from - a year before I purchased the car.

Now...... 

a) Ultimately it was my responsibility to do this before and I kick myself for not doing so.

b) However we're talking about one of top 4 luxury car brands... you would not expect an approved used car from them to have previous accident damage.....

c) I was further given (verbal) assurances that the car was never in an accident and shown the police database but I guess this was all cooked..


Obviously I am hugely angry firstly at myself.. but more so at them.. I feel cheated and lied to.

This could be a huge huge huge PR disaster for them as the company is hugely brand conscious and sensitive.

What recourse do I have if any? legal or otherwise...........

Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Firstly - you need to go back to the dealer and quietly demand to see the top manager to discuss their "error" in selling you a car with previous damage - see what they are prepared to do to correct this error.
If they don't sort it out to your satisfaction you should then contact the consumer protection department - to get their views - as there is actually some decent consumer protection in the UAE against dodgy business practices.
Whatever you do - don't name and shame the company - especially in open forums.
You can also contact the consumer questions pages in the local papers - as they also take up difficult cases for consumers.
Best of luck!
Steve


----------

